

The sleeping habits of an MIT student on a typical night - shrig94
http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N59/pressure/sleepinghours/index.htm

======
cup
Interesting study but I can't read the scale on the X-axis. All the numbers
are bunched up which may be because I have my computer screen in portrait.
Zooming in fails to rectify the issue as it just magnifies the left hand
column only.

